# Regina Halmich @ Bramfelder Halbmarathon 16.10.11 x 14



## user031110 (16 Okt. 2011)

Ich konnte heute in Hamburg einige Fotos von Regina schießen. Sie hat beim Halbmarathon einige Läufer betreut.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 14 Dateien, 25.005.239 Bytes = 23,85 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Besten Dank fürs Teilen :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2011)

Hat sie dort nur geguckt, oder ist sie auch gelaufen?


----------



## comatron (17 Okt. 2011)

So ist das halt, wenn man dann ewig auf den Zweiten warten muss.


----------



## Kolly200 (19 Okt. 2011)

Danke, muss sehr kalt gewesen sein da.


----------



## Mike150486 (23 Okt. 2011)

Danke für Regina


----------



## mechanator (7 Nov. 2011)

user031110 schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute in Hamburg einige von Regina schießen. Sie hat beim Halbmarathon einige Läufer betreut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:WOW:eine der schönsten frauen vielen dank


----------



## gatucha (26 Jan. 2012)

das sind ja mal ganz andere Bilder, Regina Halmich mal wieder sportlich, wie auch immer, sie sieht super aus. Danke fürs Hochladen !


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Danke für Regina :thx:


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Frau danke


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## Nylonfaible (4 Jan. 2013)

Klasse.........


----------



## sxxym (5 Jan. 2013)

Danke fürs Teilen! Toller Hintern.


----------



## c41 (11 Juni 2014)

Danke für Regina:thx:


----------

